# Bichon Frise Humping



## djkr2004 (May 29, 2009)

I have a 7 month old Bichon which keeps trying the hump my ten year old daughter, Our pregnant neigbhbour popped in today and would not leave her alone, we even locked him out as it started to get embarrashing!
.
We are having him neutered on Friday
.
Will he improve?
.
We have managed to master everything else with him but this is becoming annoying and embarrashing!!
.
Please help with any advice
.
Thanks


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

neutering him should improve this a bit but a lot of dogs hump to show dominance. my girl does it to the bed sheets haha dunno what she`s trying to prove!


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Dont count on neutering to solve this issue more often than not it wont.
My woofer is Sir Humpalot, he will hump anything the little git. If i satnd talking to someone he will try to hump me, he tries to hump our other GSD Kane, the blanket, anything you like really.
If he does catch me on my unawares he grabs hold of me around my waist, and looks right into my eyes whilst it am prising his paws of me.
I have found the best way is to stop him before he reaches this level, as soon as i see him with that look, and body language, i say NO and have firm body language, and he doesnt do it, he is a teenage thug
xx


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

hey, dj! :--) 

get the leash on the pup, lay a length on the floor, and STAND on it, both feet. 
he only gets sufficient leash to allow him to stand, and sit - period. 
SIT takes more leash than standing, his front-end goes up when the butt goes down. 

he cannot be mounting ppl if he is unable to get his forefeet off of the floor. 
and yes, neutering definitely helps - but so does INTERRUPTING the behavior, + preferably not even allowing it to begin. :thumbup1: 

the more he gets to practice, the harder the habit sets - like concrete, LOL. 
U do not have to be mean, just very bloody consistent, over + over + over +... 

cheers, 
--- terry


----------

